# engineering? kinda...



## GTIbassplayer (Jan 30, 2006)

How does exhust gas get out of the middle bank of the engine? The reason I ask is because I've been really bored in school this week and I was trying to figure out if it was possible to make a vv 16. that Right 16 cylinders on 4 banks. I'm not thinking practicly, I'm thinking purely possible. I've got some design ideas, but the exhust is the only part that's stumping me right now. I'm trying to think, because headers have to be equidistant right. There's no room to vent of the side with out it being like 3/4in tubing with is too restrictive and will over heat. Again, this isn't looking to be practical, and I'm not like, trying to set the automotive world on fire, I'm just trying to c if it could be done. Thanks
Drivers Wanted


----------



## W8bahnburner (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: engineering? kinda... (GTIbassplayer)*

VW has already done the W-16
They stuffed it and all its 1001HP into the Bugatti Veyron.
Here's some photos / cutaways : http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=522704


----------



## GTIbassplayer (Jan 30, 2006)

that doesn't help me. HOW DOES THE EXHUST GET OUTA THE ENGINE!!!


----------



## GTIbassplayer (Jan 30, 2006)

and I've changed my idea. It's going to be a V-V 20. 4 banks. 5 cylinders on each band


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (GTIbassplayer)*

Have you seen a VR6 head?


----------

